# Best backpack for 5D with grip



## l0pht (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this...feel free to move it mods.

I have a 5d II with battery grip and 3 lenses (35L, 135L, 24-105L) and a 580ex II flash. I'm looking for a good backpack that will hold my camera gear WITH the battery grip. I've tried a few backpacks, to include an InCase, Jansport and Vanguard at a local store and they all work great except for the camera compartment holding a battery grip. I currently am using a Timbuk2 Snoop messenger bag but want a backpack instead of a messenger style bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 23, 2014)

l0pht said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place for this...feel free to move it mods.
> 
> I have a 5d II with battery grip and 3 lenses (35L, 135L, 24-105L) and a 580ex II flash. I'm looking for a good backpack that will hold my camera gear WITH the battery grip. I've tried a few backpacks, to include an InCase, Jansport and Vanguard at a local store and they all work great except for the camera compartment holding a battery grip. I currently am using a Timbuk2 Snoop messenger bag but want a backpack instead of a messenger style bag. Thanks in advance.



Try the Lowepro Transit 350. 
http://store.lowepro.com/transit-backpack-350-aw


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

I find bag choice is always hard, often trading comfort for accessibility... 

Do you want a bag with quick easy access, or one just to lug your other gear in until you have time to switch lenses etc?


----------



## Searisava (Dec 29, 2014)

Where the service is available. บาคาร่า


----------



## antonioleandro (Dec 29, 2014)

Have you tried the Tamrac Evolution 9? It might be overkill for your needs (it is a big backpack), but it holds a camera body with a lens (24-105mm) and the battery grip attached plus 70-200 f/2.8L IS II, 17-40, Samyang 8mm, Canon 2x TC and has a compartment for personal stuff and another for a laptop. It is currently my favorite camera bag.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2014)

A Lowepro Flipside 300 would work (holds my 1D X with four lenses).


----------



## old-pr-pix (Dec 29, 2014)

It all depends on your intended use - hiking/running/biking with a camera is a lot different than actually backpacking and taking a camera along. Also, whether you want to carry a tablet or laptop makes a big difference in what is available.

For actual backpacking I have a pack from Mountainsmith - old enough it's no longer made but they have several excellent current models to select from.

For hiking/biking with a camera consider the LowePro FlipSide Sport series. The Flip Side Sport 10 fits my Olympus OMD w/grip, external flash, & several lenses including 40-150 f2.8 telephoto. For my Canon gear, the FlipSide 15 will hold a gripped body, 100-400L tele, 100L macro, 430 flash, etc. The Flip Side series is designed to be accessed while still on your body (watch their video), but they do carry most of the weight on your shoulders and not on your hips (for true backpacking most people want packs that share the weight between shoulders and hips). The Flip Side series will only accommodate small tablet or notebook computer.

I also considered the Tamrac Evolution series; while nice packs, I found them to be heavier and generally larger than what I wanted. As always, YMMV.


----------



## NetDog (Dec 29, 2014)

Have you looked at the Think Tank Streetwalker Pro? 


```
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/camera-backpacks/streetwalker-backpacks.aspx
```

Worth it for the name alone.....


----------



## cheeseboi (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't have a batt grip for mt 5D3 but I decided on the Lowepro Pro Tactic 450 AW


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 4, 2015)

I use this one for downhill skiing and mountain biking. http://www.guragear.com/bataflae

I carry a gripped 7d (now a 2) with a 100-400 attached, in one side. The other side I carry a 5d3 with a 24-70 attached. It's heavy, but comfortable.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 4, 2015)

My favorites are the Lowepro Flipsides... 300, 400, or their Sport and Rover models. Love that you can set in down in the dirt and still open protected. The sport versions I have also have an inner liner bag.


----------



## wyldeguy (Jan 4, 2015)

Clik Elite Escape. It's very hiking bag style but it holds my 7D2 with Tamron 150-600, 70-200f4L is, 50 f1.4, 17-40 f4, 24-70 f2.8 and a 320ex flash all in the main compartment. It's holds a monopod or small tripod on the side and a tripod on the front. It also has a space for a 100oz water bladder and top compartment for more loose gear or clothes or food. Fully customizable. And there is enough space in the body area for a grip to be attached.


----------



## tonyespofoto (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been using a Tamrac 5585 backpack which I am well satisfied with. The shoulder straps are well padded. If I had a criticism, it would be that it doesn't have a padded waistband. However, it does ride comfortably on my hips. I carry a 1DS MkIII (same size, more or less as a 5D with grip) with a lens attached. The full load would include a 70-200 2.8 plus 2-3 more lenses, 2X teleconverter, extra battery & cards, filters & accessories, tripod head and tripod. I don't always carry that much, but its nice to know that I can. The pack (minus the tripod) qualifies as carry-on if I'm traveling by air. I also have a smaller, lighter Tamrac 5374 which I use when I don't want to carry too much. It also qualifies as carry-on. Aside from the pleasure of hiking/photographing, I use these for covering sporting events. They are far better than a camera bag for working out of and provide much better weatherproofing as well. I am much more agile (important if you need to get out of the way of a speeding football player) and I'm not likely to spill anything, as I might if using a bag.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Think Tank Streetwalker Pro, Lowepro Pro Tactics and Lowepro Flipside Sport 20L/30L would be valid options


----------



## Synkka (Jan 7, 2015)

Thinktank Streetwalker pro, I have the thinktank streetwalker harddrive great bag


----------

